# 128-pound AJ?



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Who caught it? Outcast's Facebook page says they weighed it in today and it's a possible line class record/guaranteed back ache.

Anyone know anything else?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

April Fools


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Its for real.... Stumpknocker caught it. It was on Josh Arrowood's boat. He came by to show me some pictures. Its a stud for sure!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang. Stud.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I am surprised they havent posted yet...................they are probably asleep.........they fished all night, so maybe tomorrow they will post the pics and story


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

No joke guys i went by outcast this morning to get some eels and Tony said hey you gotta see this AJ we just weighted in..........and holy crap that thing dont even look real!!! A true giant!!! THANKS TO TONY AND THE BOYS AT OUTCAST FOR TAKING CARE OF US!!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

It's the truth.... I'll post pictures and the full report when I get home in a few.. Caught by Nick Seanor (Stumpknocker) on my boat 3-31-10 on 25 lb test and a Penn 8500. 128.67 lbs



edit it is NOT the AJ you see in my signature... that one one 93 lbs 14 oz and his dwarfed mine


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *FenderBender (4/1/2010)*It's the truth.... I'll post pictures and the full report when I get home in a few.. Caught by Nick Seanor (Stumpknocker) on my boat 3-31-10 on 25 lb test and a Penn 8500. 128.67 lbs
> 
> edit it is NOT the AJ you see in my signature... that one one 93 lbs 14 oz and his dwarfed mine


Thats awesome, congrats to all involved.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *FenderBender (4/1/2010)*It's the truth.... I'll post pictures and the full report when I get home in a few.. Caught by Nick Seanor (Stumpknocker) on my boat 3-31-10 on 25 lb test and a Penn 8500. 128.67 lbs
> 
> edit it is NOT the AJ you see in my signature... that one one 93 lbs 14 oz and his dwarfed mine


Yea, but you really had to work for yours.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *JoeZ (4/1/2010)*Who caught it? Outcast's Facebook page says they weighed it in today and it's a possible line class record/guaranteed back ache.
> 
> Anyone know anything else?


I can guarantee you that his back did not ache with the 25lbs test line......it took a lot of finesse to land that reef donkey with that kind of line.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats to the whole team! Can'twait for the pics!


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

I've seen the pics on FB, and its a monster! Congrats Nick!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

More pictures and story to come later


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Mother of all big and small that thingis huge. 25 pound test wow what kind of line?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude, It's an incredible achievement to land an AJ that size, but on that tackle? That's something more! Congrats, and I hope the line class record works out for you guys. :bowdown


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

how deep was the water and roughly what was the relief of the structure, assuming it was caught on or near some sort of structure?

Any word on stomach contents? I would LOVE to know!! Hopefully it didnt "purge" during the most likely lengthly fight. Just think about what it must have looked like when circling about 20-30' down esp if the water was pretty clear. Probably looked like a damn Volkswagon in a cul-de-sac. I have about half a dozen "friends" right off the top of my head that I would have given ANYTHING to watch battle that beast esp if they could have hung it on my 6/0 or 15LD with 100# no-stretch or even my International 30 with 80# Ande so they could really let the veins in their shaved, spray tanned arms pop out! I love nothing more than taking "dumb muscle" out there and hooking them into even a legal AJ in 200' much less this thing!

Congrats or I'm sorry bro whichever fits you best!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Congratulations,that is one heck of a fish, the girth on that thing is amazing. Heck of a feet to land a brute like that 25 pound tackel.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Congrats. That is one heck of a fish. AWESOME catch. Where were the guys when they caught it?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like Josh is the magnet for the BIG AJ's. Good fishing !


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Congrats Nick!!


----------



## Shankopotamus (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats man! That thing is a monster!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy stinkin fish batman! Heck of an AJ on any setup, much less 25lb test. The more I look at those pics, I am surprised it didn't weight more. That thing isTHICK. Wow. Congrats to all.

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CONGRATULATIONS!! That must have been work getting that beast on board. Awesome to say the least.:clap:clap


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats a He&& of aNice AJ and On That Test Line Is Well We all Know!!!:bowdown:bowdown But What I want to Know Is Can You Still Walk UPRight!!!!!!oke


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

My T Fine........... Biggun


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Unbelievable!!!!! Wow!!!

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome catch. That fish is a beast. Congrats to the angler and the captain.


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Holy cow!!!! Congrats to you all. Thats a monster! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown. My back and arms went numb just seeing the pics!!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

HUGE!!!!!!! :bowdown

Awesome job!!!:clap


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn what a stud! I hope its a line class for you :bowdown


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Ow and freakin awesome...did I mention Ow! What a feat on 25 lb.:bowdown:clap


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

That's a beast...congrats :clap 

btw, whats the link for the facebook oucast reports....


----------



## baitboy (Jan 28, 2009)

good work guys keep it up and yall will be like Team Airborne settin records all over the gulf coast :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Rag-Tag (4/1/2010)*how deep was the water and roughly what was the relief of the structure, assuming it was caught on or near some sort of structure?
> 
> Any word on stomach contents? I would LOVE to know!! Hopefully it didnt "purge" during the most likely lengthly fight. Just think about what it must have looked like when circling about 20-30' down esp if the water was pretty clear. Probably looked like a damn Volkswagon in a cul-de-sac. I have about half a dozen "friends" right off the top of my head that I would have given ANYTHING to watch battle that beast esp if they could have hung it on my 6/0 or 15LD with 100# no-stretch or even my International 30 with 80# Ande so they could really let the veins in their shaved, spray tanned arms pop out! I love nothing more than taking "dumb muscle" out there and hooking them into even a legal AJ in 200' much less this thing!
> 
> Congrats or I'm sorry bro whichever fits you best!


Thanks for the kind replies everyone, the water was a little over 200 ft. and there was 100 ft. of relief on the structure he came off of. No word on stomach contents yet, he is in the freezer in whole condition at Outcast, I am sure they won't mind if you came by and took a look at him and bought a few things  I am curious to know what is inside him as well, no telling how many fish's lives were saved by taking him out of the food chain.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. It's definitely the fish of a lifetime and I'm frickin stoked. But of course, I owe most of it to the Captain and to Jake for trading rods with me for a few minutes. I'll never forget that thing when it finally broke the surface, it was incredible. I just thought I had a decent one foul hooked or something, I didn't expect that beast. And I don't care how much finesse and care it took to get him in with that light line, it still whooped the tar out of me.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Mark and Jim for the pictures


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome catch!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I just tuned in. Must say that is a nice Jack. On 25lb test and a Penn spinning reel it was a Herculean feat. In the days of tournament spearfishing, we saw a few that big. Noone with balls ever got close enough to chance a shot though. Now, if we can get permission from "Kim", maybe I could come down there and start a fire. It will take a bit more than just a 25lb bag of charcoalto cook that SOB! Great Job. 

Capt. Jim Stone

www.aquaventurecharters.com


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

THIS IS FAKE OBVIOUSLY!!! I photoshopped my head onto the guys body. Ha I wish man..... Congrats to the guys who really did catch it, and on 25lb test at that. That's awesome. How long did you fight it for before you got it in the boat? Also when did the thing die? Before or after you guys got it to the surface?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is insane!!! Man what a rush ya'll probably had!!! That is a fish of a lifetime:bowdown:clap:bowdown

I guess ifin most the AJ's are being caught have worms, that joker probably has anacondas!!!!!:letsdrink

BIG OLE CONGRATS TO EVERYONE INVOLVED!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

That is a pimp gangster aj!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

wow.. congrats to all .. that is surely a once in lifetime event.. 

rich


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

Can not imagine the tug of war...Great skill, good line & the stars lining up. Congrats!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Is that a key largo cobia rod? 8 ft?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks like it....


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

that a stud!!!!! Must have been a hell of a good fight!!!!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

A 128# AJ reminds me of the story/talltale of the charter skipper tired of hearin the yankee client knockin' the good mornin of kings and dolphin as "we got fish up north that will..." and goes over his AJ hole and has the mate hand the client the 130# 9/0 Senator with a hammered drag. First AJ takes the feller on his knees to the transom...

I refrain from anything over 50# line due to bad back and neck... But a tied off rope line shark rig is easy as I can rest when I want...

Brent


----------

